# nvidia Treiber will nicht mehr => 32 + 64 Bit Chaos?

## ixo

Hallo,

seit dem letzten Update vor ein paar Tagen läuft der nvidia Treiber für die Graphikkarte nicht mehr. (Unter Windows läuft's, es kann also schon 'mal kein Hardwarefehler sein.)

Das Update war von kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 auf 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 mit denselben Konfigurationen (.config kopiert und vorsichtshalber noch make oldconfig drüber) - wie schon 100 Mal vorher.

Anschließend `emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers sys-apps/hal sys-apps/lm_sensors x11-drm media-libs/svgalib`, weil die /usr/src/linux auslesen.

danach in /etc/modules.d usw. die entsprechenden ._xxx Konfigurationsdateien angepasst (Habe vergessen, wo alles   :Sad:   ).

Ergebnis: X läuft nicht mehr.

Hier ein paar weitere Infos:

```
# emerge -pv x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers sys-apps/hal sys-apps/lm_sensors                                                                                                                         x11-drm media-libs/svgalib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1  USE="acpi gtk -custom-cflags (-multilib)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3  USE="acpi crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4  USE="-sensord" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/x11-drm-20071019  VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -nv -r128 -radeon -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -via" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25  USE="-build -no-helper" 964 kB 

Total: 5 packages (5 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 964 kB

# lspci | grep -i nvidia

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 02 Apr 2008 18:03:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://lotte.schnulli.de/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi aio alsa arts asf avi berkdb bigpatch branding bzip2 cdparanoia cdr child-protection cli cmdsubmenu cracklib crypt cups dbus divx4linux dolby-record-switch dri dv dvbplayer dvd dvdr dvdread emacs encode exif ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb fortran gif gimp glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog jack java javascript jpeg jpeg2k jumpplay kde kdehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas libg++ libwww live lm_sensors logitech-mouse mad midi mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx motif mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis openexr opengl openmp other_var1 other_var2 pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png povray ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline real reflection rtc samba sdl server session setup-plugin slang slp smp snmp sound spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 submenu subtitles svg svga tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vcd virtualization vorbis win32codecs wxgtk1 x86 xcomposite xine xml2 xorg xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Das log File von X11 läuft ohne Probleme bis:

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1440

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (135, 126); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf9100000 - 0xf9103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf9104000 - 0xf91047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf9206000 - 0xf92060ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf9204000 - 0xf92043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf9200000 - 0xf9203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf9205000 - 0xf92053ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [39] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [40] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [41] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [42] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [43] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [44] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000807f (0x80) IX[B](B)

        [45] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [46] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1920x1440"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

```

Da brichts es scheinbar ab.

In /var/log/messages steht dazu:

```
Apr  3 13:01:49 panne nvidia-settings[6550]: segfault at 00000000 eip 00000000 esp bfd497d0 error 4

Apr  3 13:01:49 panne nvidia-settings[6551]: segfault at 00000000 eip 00000000 esp bfe926a0 error 4

Apr  3 13:01:49 panne nvidia-settings[6552]: segfault at 00000000 eip 00000000 esp bfec9ed0 error 4

```

Das mit dem segfault gehört da wohl nicht hin   :Sad: 

xorg.conf ist seit Ewigkeiten nicht verändert worden; das Datum steht auf 20.12.2006, daran sollte es also nicht liegen.

Hier ist die xorg.conf:

```
# egrep -v ^# xorg.conf | perl -p -e 's/^\s*$//'

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  DisplaySize  360 290

  HorizSync    30-133

  Identifier   "Monitor1"

  ModelName    "IIYAMA HM903DADTA"

  Option       "DPMS"

  VendorName   "IVM"

  VertRefresh  43-200

  UseModes     "Modes1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "GeForce2 MX/MX 400"

  Driver       "nvidia"

  Identifier   "Device1"

  VendorName   "NVidia"

  Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

  Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device       "Device1"

    Monitor      "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      15

    Modes      "1920x1440" "1600x1280" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      16

    Modes      "1920x1440" "1600x1280" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      24

    Modes      "1920x1440" "1600x1280" "1600x1200" "1600x1024" "1600x1000" "1400x1050" "1440x900" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1152x864" "1024x768" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      32

    Modes      "1920x1440" "1600x1280" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      8

    Modes      "1920x1440" "1600x1280" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes1"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Weiß jemand von derartigen Problemen oder hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank, ixoLast edited by ixo on Thu Apr 03, 2008 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## markusk21

Hast du revdep-rebuild laufen lassen?

Hast du eine andere Version probiert? Trag mal in die /etc/portage/package.mask "=nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1" ein.

Nur einige Ideen.

----------

## ixo

Hallo markusk21,

revdep-rebuild hatte ich schon laufen lassen, das meldet nichts.

Ich habe jetzt 'mal nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1 versucht, läuft auch nicht (nach reboot).

Allerdings kommt die Fehlermeldung (exception) in /var/log/messages nicht mehr, statt dessen steht da:

```
Apr  3 15:00:02 panne kdm: :0[8245]: IO Error in XOpenDisplay

Apr  3 15:00:02 panne kdm[8234]: Display :0 cannot be opened

Apr  3 15:00:02 panne kdm[8234]: Unable to fire up local display :0; disabling.

```

Wenn ich X auf der Konsole von Hand starte, kommt:

```
# startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.8479

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux panne 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 1 12:13:15 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 02 February 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr  3 15:05:49 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Hilft das weiter? Leider kann ich nichts damit anfangen.

Die Meldung in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ist wie vorher.

Gruß ixo.

----------

## markusk21

Diese Zeile halte ich für wichtig:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) Module already built-in 

 

Hast du vielleicht im Kernel irgendwelche Nvidia-Sachen einkompiliert? Nvidia bringt auch einen eigenen AGP-Treiber, die Sachen können alle weg, schau die genauen Kernel-Einstellungen noch mal im NVidia-Howto.

Ich denke das wird helfen.

Viel Glück!

----------

## ixo

Scheint nicht so zu sein:

```
# grep -i nvidia .config

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

```

Es ging mit derselben Konfiguration 

```
# diff linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r2/.config linux/.config

3,4c3,4

< # Linux kernel version: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2

< # Fri Feb 22 15:37:19 2008

---

> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4

> # Tue Apr  1 12:10:15 2008

```

vorher ja auch.

Ich kapiere es nicht   :Sad:  .

Was müsste denn nach (Ende von /var/log/Xorg.0.log)

```
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

```

kommen?

Gruß, ixo

----------

## schachti

Welche Version von nvidia-settings hast Du installiert? "Passt" die zur installierten Version der nvidia-drivers?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

```
grep "(II) Initializing extension GLX" /var/log/Xorg.0.log -A5 -B5

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer
```

Bei mir machen die neuen nvidia-Treiber auch nur Probleme. Habe sie daher rausgeschmissen und 100.14.19 installiert. Das Paket nvidia-settings würde ich mal komplett runterschmeißen. Das ist zum Betrieb nicht nötig, und wenn es Probleme macht, sollte es erstmal wegfliegen.

----------

## ixo

```
# emerge -pv media-video/nvidia-settings nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1  USE="acpi gtk -custom-cflags (-multilib)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-settings-169.07  0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```
# grep -i nvidia /etc/portage/*

/etc/portage/package.keywords:#x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~x86

/etc/portage/package.mask:#=nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1

```

Die beiden Versionsnummern passen nicht ganz zusammen   :Question: 

Allerdings sind das die beiden packages, die im Portage sind.

Gibt es eine andere Kombination, die klappen sollte?

Gruss, ixo

----------

## schachti

Ich habe gefragt, weil es die nvidia-settings bereits als Version nvidia-settings-171.x gibt, während der Treiber noch bei 169.y steht. Ich weiss nicht, ob das Probleme verursachen kann, aber früher hieß es zumindest für ALSA immer, man solle darauf achten, dass die unterschiedlichen ALSA-Pakete in der gleichen Version vorliegen.

Wenn Du Zeit hast, kannst Du ja einfach mal ausprobieren, beide Pakete in der Version 169.07 zu installieren. Vielleicht bringt das auch gar nichts, aber da ja die eine Fehlermeldung von einem segfault in nvidia-settings zeugt...

----------

## ixo

Exakt passende Versionen scheint es da nicht zu geben. Ich habe jetzt 'mal die beiden neuesten Version im Portage kompiliert:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -pv media-video/nvidia-settings nvidia-drivers
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

nvidia-settings verabschiedet sich immer noch mit segfault.

Wie kann man eigentlich ein Paket debuggingfähig kompilieren, damit man mit gdb nachsehen kann, aber wo das Programm absäuft? Option '-g' ist klar, wo kann man das strippen des Binaries abschalten?

Gruss, ixo

----------

## schachti

Was die gleichen Versionen angeht: Doch, gibt es, nämlich 169.07.

Und wegen Debuggen: Habe ich bisher noch nicht probiert - auf jeden Fall gibt es für die make.conf das Feature nostrip, das könntest Du probieren (und nicht vergessen, möglichst alle Optimierungen und auf x86 -fomit-frame-pointer aus den CFLAGS zu entfernen). Außerdem bieten viele Pakete das USE flag debug.

----------

## ixo

Wie stellt man eigentlich fest, welche Versionen es genau im Portage gibt? Ich benötige schließlich die genaue Versionsnummer   :Question: 

Das mit 'nostrip' hat funktioniert:

```
# gdb nvidia-settings 

GNU gdb 6.7.1

Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/nvidia-settings 

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x00000000 in ?? ()

(gdb) bt

#0  0x00000000 in ?? ()

#1  0xb755e5f5 in pthread_once () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#2  0xb75b7822 in ?? () from /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

#3  0xb760fa90 in ?? () from /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

#4  0xb75b7560 in ?? () from /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

#5  0x00000001 in ?? ()

#6  0x01ef7b6c in ?? ()

#7  0x000028ba in ?? ()

#8  0x00000001 in ?? ()

#9  0x00000006 in ?? ()

#10 0xb75b7cf6 in _init () from /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

#11 0x00000000 in ?? ()

(gdb) list

53      src/nvidia-settings.c: No such file or directory.

        in src/nvidia-settings.c

```

Blöderweise hat man den code nicht da (der ist schon wieder futsch). Allerdings sieht man, dass es offenlichtlich in /lib/libpthread.so.0 bzw. einer Funktion, die von dort aufgerufen wird, knallt.

xorg-server hatte ich mit -ntpl übersetzt, weil mesa ntpl nicht will. Kann das etwas damit zu tun haben oder bin ich jetzt im völlig falschen Film???

Gruß, ixo

----------

## schachti

 *ixo wrote:*   

> Wie stellt man eigentlich fest, welche Versionen es genau im Portage gibt?

 

Entweder mit

```
equery list --portage-tree PAKET
```

oder unter http://gentoo-portage.com/.

----------

## firefly

Hast du noch ne Geforce 2 MX drin, wie es in der Xorg.conf drin steht?

Ach ja das "Load dri" wird für den nvidia treiber nicht benötigt und kann eventuell Probleme machen.

----------

## ixo

Danke für den Tipp. Die Option --portage-tree hatte ich mir noch nicht notiert   :Embarassed: 

Trozdem bein ich irgendwie dafür zu doof.

Ich habe gesetzt:

```
# egrep -v ^# /etc/portage/package.* | grep nvidia

/etc/portage/package.unmask:=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.07

/etc/portage/package.unmask:=media-video/nvidia-settings-169.07

```

Dann erhalte ich:

```
# emerge -pv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.07 =media-video/nvidia-settings-169.07

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.07" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.07 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

 :Question:   :Question: 

Gruss ixo.

----------

## schachti

 *ixo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.07 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)
> 
> 

 

Du mußt das Paket in /etc/portage/package.keyword eintragen.

----------

## ixo

Danke. Wie war das mit dem Wald und den Bäumen ....

Ändert aber leider auch nichts:

```
# gdb nvidia-settings

GNU gdb 6.7.1

Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/nvidia-settings 

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x00000000 in ?? ()

(gdb) bt

#0  0x00000000 in ?? ()

#1  0xb749f5f5 in pthread_once () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#2  0xb74f8832 in ?? () from //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

#3  0xb7550ab0 in ?? () from //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

#4  0xb74f8570 in ?? () from //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

#5  0x00000001 in ?? ()

#6  0x01e922ec in ?? ()

#7  0x00001f72 in ?? ()

#8  0x00000001 in ?? ()

#9  0x00000006 in ?? ()

#10 0xb74f8d06 in _init () from //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

#11 0x00000000 in ?? ()

(gdb) quit

```

Die Kiste säuft immer noch in libpthread ab. Villeicht liegt es an irgendetwas ganz anderem?!

 :Shocked: 

Gruss, ixo

----------

## ixo

Ich habe 'mal versucht, glibc neu zu kompilieren (zu der gehört die o.g. Bibliothek):

```
# equery belongs /lib/libpthread.so.0

[ Searching for file(s) /lib/libpthread.so.0 in *... ]

sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 (/lib/libpthread.so.0 -> libpthread-2.6.1.so)

```

Beim Kompilieren findet emerge:

```
 *             ABI:   default

 *          CBUILD:   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 *           CHOST:   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 *         CTARGET:   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

```

und anschließend massenhaft Fehlermeldungen wie:

```
nptl/sysdeps/x86_64/tls.h:64:3: error: #error "TLS support is required."

distcc[21247] ERROR: compile (null) on localhost failed

In file included from include/tls.h:6,

                 from sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/sysdep.h:26,

                 from <stdin>:1:

```

uname liefert:

```
# uname -a

Linux panne 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 1 12:13:15 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# file /boot/32/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 

/boot/32/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r4: Linux kernel x86 boot executable RO-rootFS, root_dev 0x807, swap_dev 0x2, Normal VGA

```

also ein 32 Bit System. Kann da irgendetwas durcheinander gekommen sein?

Ich bin dabei, auf der Kiste auf einer anderen Partition (aber derselben /boot-Partition) ein 64 Bit Linux aufzusetzen. Ich wüßte nicht, dass ich da etwas durcheinandergewürfelt hätte:

```
# file /usr/bin/* | grep 64

/usr/bin/base64:                                 ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped

/usr/bin/linux64:                                symbolic link to `setarch'

/usr/bin/x86_64:                                 symbolic link to `setarch'

```

Gibt es noch Rettung? (Es läuft alles außer X. Auch KDE läuft in vncserver.)

Gruss, ixo

----------

